# looking for a hog hunt



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

turning 21 in april and am thinking i wanna go on a hog hunt... i have been bowhunting for about 3 years now and have yet to shoot something... 

so i figure what better way than to break the curse for my bday

anyone have the skinny on a day lease me and a couple buddies can hunt?
ill be the only one bow hunting the rest with smoke poles

thanks
stephen


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry, I can't help you. I know of several really fun places to bow hunt hogs...where you will certainly get a chance, but they don't allow rifles.

You need to convert your friends to bowhunters. : )


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Chunky said:


> Sorry, I can't help you. I know of several really fun places to bow hunt hogs...where you will certainly get a chance, but they don't allow rifles.
> 
> You need to convert your friends to bowhunters. : )


trust me im trying!!

im know if i can get them to sit in the blind with me just once i can get them converted over lol


----------

